# [A] Core - Server Malorne - sucht:



## Alyssia88 (10. Januar 2009)

Hallo liebe Community!

Die Gilde <Core> vom PvE Server Malorne ist auf der Suche nach Leuten, die das gleiche Ziel verfolgen wie wir: Den gesamten PvE &#8211; Content erleben! Dazu benötigen wir natürlich Leute die uns dabei unterstützen und den nötigen Ehrgeiz an den Tag legen.
Der Grund dafür, dass wir als Gilde in anderen Realmforen Werbung für uns machen ist relativ nahe liegend wenn man den Server Malorne kennt. Dort gibt es einfach viel zu wenige Raidwillige 80er auf Allianzseite. Deshalb sind wir zur Zeit die einzigen die den 10er Content komplett leer haben, welcher aber auch sehr langweilig war. Alle Bosse lagen Fraktionsfirst in 2 IDs. 
Da uns der 10er Content aber nicht wirklich interessiert und wir unser Augenmerk verstärkt auf die 25er Instanzen legen wollen, brauchen wir Eure Unterstützung. Wenn ihr mit Eurem Server nicht zufrieden seid oder einfach dabei sein möchtet wenn etwas neues startet dann seid Ihr bei uns genau an der richtigen Adresse gelandet.
Die Gilde <Core> wurde einen Tag nach Serveröffnung gegründet und es war schnell abzusehen das bei uns durchaus Potenzial vorhanden ist. Dennoch, wie bei jeder neuen Gilde auf einem neuen Server mit neuen Leuten, stellten sich die bekannten Probleme ein. Da der Server zu einem ungünstigen Zeitpunkt eröffnet wurde, kam anfangs gar nichts zu Stande.
Leute verließen den Server wieder und wechselten auf Ihre Mains zurück. Auch wir sind davon nicht ganz verschont geblieben und mussten uns durch viele Höhen und Tiefen kämpfen. Trotzdem haben wir den 10er Content clearen können und sind gestärkt wieder rausgegangen. Nun möchten wir endlich durchstarten und suchen daher in fast allen Bereichen Verstärkungen um einen geregelten Raidbetrieb gewährleisten zu können. Und da der Servertransfer für uns bald geöffnet wird, am 25.01.09, nutzen wir jetzt die Gelegenheit um auf uns Aufmerksam zu machen.

Die Gildenleitung von <Core> besteht aus zwei sehr erfahrenen Leuten, die beide seit 4 Jahren WoW spielen und jeglichen Content gesehen haben. Wir sind stets darum bemüht für ein angenehmes Gildenklima zu sorgen und erwarten von unseren Mitgliedern selbstverständlich ein angemessenes Verhalten. Wir möchten zu den anderen Gilden des Servers einen guten Kontakt schaffen und halten und daher verzichten wir gerne auf Spieler die meinen, sie müssten externen Leuten unangemessen gegenüber treten.

Sollten wir Euer Interesse geweckt haben dann schaut euch gerne auf unserer HP um:

www.core-malorne.de.tl 

Dort könnt ihr alle wichtigen Informationen entnehmen und eine Bewerbung hinterlassen!

Kommen wir zu den konkreten Fakten:

Gesuchte Klassen:

Defftanks: keine
Offtkrieger: 1-2
Todesritter: keine
Druiden: 1 Eule, 2-3 Heiler, evtl. 1 Tank
Hexer: 2
Magier: 2
Schurken: keine
Paladin: 2-3 Heiler, 1 Prot
Jäger: evtl. 1
Schamane: 1 Verstärker, 2-3 Heiler, 1 Elementar
Priester: 2-3 Heiler, 1 Shadow

Natürlich können sich auch nicht gesucht Klassen bewerben. Allerdings sind Ihre Chancen aufgenommen zu werden ungleich geringer.

Die Raidzeiten:

Mittwoch: 20 Uhr &#8211; 24 Uhr
Donnerstag: 20 Uhr &#8211; 24 Uhr
Sonntag: 16 Uhr &#8211; 18 Uhr  -> 1 Stunde Pause -> 19 Uhr &#8211; 24 Uhr
Montag: 20 Uhr &#8211; 24 Uhr

Sollte der aktuelle Content clear sein, kommen wir natürlich mit weniger Tagen aus. Außerdem ist noch zu sagen, dass eine Raidaktivität von 75% wünschenswert wäre oder diese sich zumindest über 50% befinden sollte.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 

Gildenleitung Core

Parcival & Alyssia


----------

